# 56G Mostly Central setup



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

DFishFox said:


>


Hi *DFishFox*,

I like the way your tank is set up; very cool.

What type of fish is in the above picture?

Personally I would be concerned for your beta and rams with agressive cichlids such as Cons and Firemouths in there. Keep us posted on how the agression pans out.

Again, cool tank, thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

mlancaster said:


> DFishFox said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


That is a Geophagus Brazilius or how ever you spell it LOL. Funny you should mention the Ram(only 1), which is a bolivian ram. Other than grand-daddy firemouth he seems to be the most aggressive staking his territory on top of the stump in the picture you asked about. He picks squarrels with my Thorichthys Pasionis and the other eartheater (Yerbolito). Nipping at them to shew them off his territory. But when they turn around after they realize they running from a fish half their size they chase back a few inches and its over. The betta is currently the most colorful but most ignored. Grand-daddy chases the columbian tetras rarely but never the betta. Oh yeah thats not a convict, Its a Honduran Red Point. Which actually shows little aggression compared to the convicts I've kept way back.

When I introduced these younger fish together there was a bit of quarreling. So when I threw Grand-daddy(The Enforcer) in there, they learned to get along quick for the most part. They are cichlids and chase from time to time.

Aggression goes like this.. 
Firemouth (Head honcho) chases all other cichlids
Braziliensis or whatever lol, chases no one
Yerbolito chases Braziliensis and Pasionis and sometimes Ram
Pasionis chases Braz and takes turns with Ram chasing each other
Ram gets macho with Pasionis and Yerbolito
Festivum chases mostly Yerbolito and sometimes Braz, but doesn't seem to care about others
Honduran Red Point is only afraid of Firemouth, but really doesn't "chase" others, just wards them out of her hole in the stump.

I picked fish with relatively mild attitudes for this setup. The numbers of dithers (columbian tetras & harlequin rasboras) and cichlids helps tremendously with managing aggression. The chaser eventually loses track of the target.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *DFishFox*,

Good to hear, very interesting dynamic. You have a cool tank.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## toxxxickitten (Aug 23, 2011)

I would never think of putting a Betta with Cichlids...interesting.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *DFishFox*,
> 
> Good to hear, very interesting dynamic. You have a cool tank.


Thank you



toxxxickitten said:


> I would never think of putting a Betta with Cichlids...interesting.


Yeah Betta knows to stay out of way so it seems others don't perceive him as a threat or challenge. With exception to Kribensis who has since been relocated to my other tank. Kribensis actually flared broadside to Betta, uh oh confrontation. Betta learned quick, but Krib wouldn't forget and forgive. Everytime she saw Betta she'd chase. Didnt seem too bad but I noticed two small knips out a fin on Betta and thought.. This Dragonscale Betta cost twice as much as the Krib.. "You outta there!" LOL Kribensis are from africa and have a hit and miss reputation on their attitude, chalk mine up to a meany.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

*UPDATE*

Change in the lineup. 
Added 3 Thorichthys Aureum and 1 Laetacara Curviceps.
Removed 1 Firemouth (the temporary peacemaker)

Group seemed a little more at ease at first, then the inevitable reclaiming of territory..

So far Festivum is most respected with minor challenges coming from HRP..
Bolivian Ram is proving to be quite the scrapper.. Might setup a small Ram tank and boot the booger before he has too much fun with my juvi Aureums :x 
Got my eye on him.. opcorn:

Oh yeah.. Betta is Still the most ignored


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

My Crevisum. No not the type of fish. Just one of the names my wife spewed out trying to remember the species, so it stuck. LOL I think its a cute name.

Sucks its so dark (even though they probably like it) Got this large piece of driftwood floating up top I got for a steal @ 5 measly bucks


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

WACK-a-MOLE anyone?


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

New Thorichthys Aureums...


































Cant wait to get outta work and check up on em!


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *DFishFox*,

Awesome additions. Keep us posted on how it all works out; agression and hiarchy wise.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

mlancaster said:


> Hi *DFishFox*,
> 
> Awesome additions. Keep us posted on how it all works out; agression and hiarchy wise.
> 
> ...


Will do.

Here is a video showing the notorious 5 dollar wood and crew, oh yeah this is before removing FM


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Couldn't get the money together fast enough to setup another tank for Rams.. So we pulled the receipt and traded the Bolivian ram for these.. At first I was afraid the Betta would draw the line on these guys, but luckily they eat side by side fine.


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Great pics and an interesting mix of fish. 8)


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

* Hierarchy Update*
Gymnogeophagus cf. gymnogenys "Arroyo Yerbalito" has been demoted on the dominance factor and superseded by Geophagus brasiliensis on account to Braz passing Yer in size.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Melanochromis said:


> Great pics and an interesting mix of fish. 8)


Thank you


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Betta is still most ignored.

I can't wait for my T. Pasionis to finish coloring up.. I'm so excited to see the full beauty of this guy!


----------



## JMUFTW (Aug 26, 2011)

Very nice setup. Love the close-ups - you you have any plastic plants or all real?


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

JMUFTW said:


> Very nice setup. Love the close-ups - you you have any plastic plants or all real?


All the long plants are fake and short are real. This morning I had an epiphany. My CA/SA cichlids are going to get a significant size and faster than I can upgrade the 56 column tank setup to a larger one in time.

So...... My 125 gal with Africans got gutted.. about 100lbs of lace rock removed. Along with
M and F Johanni's 
M and F Metriclima Msobo (Deep) 
M and F Auratus
Obliquiden Thick skin
Red tail sheller 
Kenyi
M Auratus
Rare Labidochromis
L. Trewavasae
Red top hongi
Chewere

Moved everything in this setup to that newly emptied 125. 
I kept..
Julidochromis Transcriptus
Julidochromis Marlieri
Neolamprologus Cylindricus 
Neolamprologus Brichardix2 
moved them to the 56 column, and with trade credit from the Africans brought home..
N. Pulcher (Dafodils) x2
Neolamprologus Cygnus
to add with them.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok, here are the before & afters..

Before swap: 









After swap:









So its basically morphed into a tanganyikan tank


----------



## JMUFTW (Aug 26, 2011)

How is everybody getting along now-a-days?!


----------

